# distinguishing tsd



## Runs With Fire (Aug 10, 2017)

What is it that visualy sets Tang Soo Do apart from other korean arts? What techniqes and tendencies if you saw at an open tournament would incline you to think a practitioner is a TSD student? Other than hyung curriculum,  what does/ should it look like?


----------

